# Angelschein im Ausland ?



## Ombre (5. August 2005)

Hallo !

Ich bin neu hier und hab ne Frage zu dem Angelschein. Ich fahr in Kürze mit meinem Schwager nach Polen (angeln).Da ich seit 1 Jahr erst überhaupt angeln geh (sehr selten) hab ich auch kein gemacht. Mein Schwager fährt jedes Jahr dahin und meinte er "mach dort Angelschein". Jetzt frag ich hier ob es geht dort Angelschein zu machen und später hier ihn anerkennen zu lassen? Da ich keine Ahnung hab will nicht auf die Nase landen, dort einen zu machen und hier auch einen. Selbst wenn ich auch aus Polen komm, fahr ich nicht jeden Urlaub hin um zu Angeln und wenn ich den Angelschein nicht anerkannt bekomme dann hab ich es vielleicht umsonst gemacht und weil ich nicht weiß, stell Euch die Frage ob es geht oder soll ich es sein lassen!

Danke in voraus Ombre !!!|bla: |bla: |bla: |wavey:


----------



## sammycr65 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*

Um sicher zu gehen würde ich bei der Fischereibehörde nachfragen!

Is auch sicherlich von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden!

Ach so! Willkommen on Board und viel Spaß hier!#6

der Sammy


----------



## Angler77 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*

Also in polen angelschein? In polnisch? Hmm? 
Keine ahnung.


----------



## Blackmore (27. August 2005)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*

Angelschein kann man kaufen. Ich habe in Masuren 8 Euro für zwei Wochen bezahlt. Angelscheine sind immer einem Gewässer zugehörig. Nach dem deutschen Schein fragt dort niemand. Angelscheine gibt es in speziellen Angelläden oder auch sogar in kleinen Läden in kleinen Dörfern. Ich habe auch den polnischen Namen dafür, kann man aber auch alles im Internet finden.


----------



## René1964 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*

Kann mir nicht recht vorstellen, daß die Ämter das hier anerkennen, wenn Du in PL im Urlaub nen Schein machst und den hier umschreiben lässt. Zumal hier ja einiges Gedöns mit Pflichtstunden etc. gemacht wird.

Anders wärs vielleicht, wenn Du polnischer Staatsbürger wärst und hier einwanderst.


----------



## Ombre (6. September 2005)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*

Hallo !



Ich hab in Polen den Angelschein gemacht es war nicht einfach hat dafür Spaß gemacht. Ich werde versuchen ihn umzuschreiben wenn nicht geht dann geht es eben nicht. Nach 17 Jahren wieder in Polen eine Prüfung zu bestehen ist auch was für mein selbst vertrauen. Jetzt was anderes seit über 1 Jahr ist Polen in EU leider muss ich feststellen dass die Gesetze über all anders sind, ich kann ein Führerschein dort machen und hier zu lande Auto fahren, ich kann mein Auto da zulassen und in Deutschland ohne Probleme fahren aber einen Angelschein, der nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger Teuer dort ist vielleicht nicht umschreiben bzw. nicht benutzen. Ist das Angeln dort anders oder ich bin anders, irgendwo finde ich es alles ein wenig komisch. Ich hoffe es geht nicht hier um reines "Geschäft" und die "Abzocke" durch unsere Behörden. Ok ich bin vielleicht etwas zu weit gegangen aber ich kenne keinen Angler der zu erst einen Schein gemacht hat und dann ging erst zu angeln !!!Wenn ich am Kanal oder am Rhein angeln geh werde ich Besucherkarte kaufen und als Ausländer ausgeben müssen in Begleitung vom jemanden der einheimischen Angelschein hat. Wenn nicht werde ich auch hier einen Angelkurs belegen der bestimmt besser und korrekter wird als woanders auf der Welt… Ich weiß es hier zu leben und hier zu Angel sind zwei verschiedne Sachen nun oft fehlt die Logik für das Ganze was sich als „EU“ bezeichnet und ein Angelschein gibt mir nicht die Garantie das ich öfter einen Fisch an der Angel ziehe. Ich sage nicht mehr sonst werde ich noch falsch verstanden und in Ganzen als Betrüger oder „Angelnscheinschieber“ betrachtet.



Ciao !!! 

 |wavey:


----------



## bilk301 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*

Richtig!!!!!!!


----------



## Parasol (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*

@ Ombre

Du musst erst mal unterscheiden zwischen Angelschein=Gewässererlaubnis und Fischereischein, den Du brauchst um einen Gewässerschein überhaupt erwerben zu können.

Wenn Du Deinen Wohnsitz in Deutschland hast, mußt Du in dem Bundesland Deines Wohnsitzes eine Prüfung ablegen, deren Bestehen Voraussetzung ist, einen Fischereischein zu erhalten. Außer Du bist unter 18 J. alt, dann kannst Du ohne Prüfung einen Jugendfischereischein erwerben der zum eingeschränkten Angeln berechtigt.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*

grobe vermutung,es geht nicht, weil: die EU zwar die größe der Klopapiers regelt, aber uns Angler einfach vergessen hat.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*

Wird garantiert nicht in D anerkannt. Wenn Du Pole wärst, dass könnte etwas anderes sein aber als Bundesbürger - No Way


----------



## Naglfar (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*

@ombre: du sprrichst von Polen und Deutschland und wunderst dich, dass es trotz EU zu Probleme führt. Da lach ich aber. Ich glaube, du weißt nicht ganz was allein in Deutschland abgeht. Allein unter den Bundesländer gibt es große Unterschiede. Ich dachte,es wäre kein Problem, als Bayer den Schein in Hessen zu machen. Das geht auch nicht, da der erste Wohnsitz in Bayern gemeldet ist. Nichtmal der Kurs (35 Stunden in Bayern für die Prüfung ist Pflicht) wird anerkannt. Teilweise gibt es auch bei einem Umzug aus einem Bundesland in ein anderes Probleme beim anerkennen lassen. Bei mir im Kurs waren 2 Norddeutsche, deren Schein nicht anerkannt wurde und die den Kurs und die Prüfung erneut ablegen mussten.

Wenn Du deinen ersten Wohnsitz in Deutschland hast, dann mach doch den Schein ganz normal hier. Ansonsten gibst du dich als Ausländer aus und bekommst auch Deinen Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer.


----------



## Parasol (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelschein im Ausland ?*



			
				Naglfar;1690562Wenn Du deinen ersten Wohnsitz in Deutschland hast schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube, daß das funktioniert. Wahrscheinlich wird von Ausländern der Porsonalausweis verlang oder ein ähnliches Dokument. Die Ausgabestellen sind verpflichtet, bestimmte Eintragungen in das Ausgabebuch zu machen.


----------

